
‘I’ll be in Canada': More students are looking to head north - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-point/wp/2017/03/27/ill-be-in-canada-more-students-are-looking-to-head-north/
======
Tomsredwagon
See ya.

